# Welches bike bei 1.64 m?



## maitree (28. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach einem passenden bike für mich.
Ich fahre einfach so zum Spaß überwiegend Asphalt- und Waldwege flach bis schon auch hügelig.
Bin 164 groß und mit 74 kg nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.
SL 76.

bisher fahr ich ein Stevens c6 oder so, ist schon 10 Jahre alt. Ich möchte eher eine aufrechtete Sitzhaltung als bei meinem alten bike. Zumindest im Vorbau höher sollte es sein.

Habe mir folgende bikes angeschaut:
Einmal von Cube das access Wls pro 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/access-wls-pro_id_35865_.htm

und dann das Ghost
http://www.profirad.de/ghost-miss-5500-fahrrad-2010-p-10301.html?language=de

Es ist echt total schwierig, das Richtige zu finden.

Wäre super toll von euch, wenn ihr mir mit Tipps weiterhelfen könntet.

Grüßle
maitree


----------



## maitree (28. März 2010)

Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen:
Was den Preis angeht, möglichst Obergrenze 1.000 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. März 2010)

hat sich vor kurzem eine Bekannte gekauft, sehr gut vormontiert und Top Preis-Leistung bei den Bergamont Rädern...
http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-evolve-48-2008.html


----------



## barbarissima (28. März 2010)

Für Waldautobahn und Asphalt braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Fully. 
Und wenn du nur 1000 investieren kannst, dann bist du mit einem Hardtail ohnehin besser beraten 
Ich würde von den beiden Rädern, die du dir schon ausgesucht hast, das Ghost bevorzugen, weil es am leichtesten ist  obwohl das Cube sicher auch nicht schlecht ist. Es wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn du die Räder mal probefahren könntest


----------



## trek 6500 (29. März 2010)

..hab noch ´n 16 zoll cube  ltd pro - fast neu für 600 öcken im keller steh´n ..... interesse ??? wenn ja - schreib einfach ne pn ..


----------



## CrankWorkBros. (30. März 2010)

natürlich bei 160 cm

Grösse small

mfg aus Dresden


----------



## RizzoRizz (5. April 2010)

Hallo maitree,

ich hätte noch ein so gut wie kaum gefahrenes Bergamont Evolve 4.8 in der Größe S im Angebot. Das Rad wurde vielleicht 100 km bewegt und ist in einem top Zustand.
Meine Frau hat es lediglich auf Waldautobahnen bewegt.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2010)

Schau dich mal evtl. bei Steppenwolf um, die bauen Bikes mit kurzen Steuerrohren in Größe S, d.h. man hat eine niedrige Überstandshöhe. Und stabil sind sie auch, wobei ja jetzt gute 70kg für ein Mountainbike ja noch keine Herausforderung sein sollten ;-)


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. April 2010)

Steppi ist gut. Selbst für meine Zwergengröße von 161 cm gab es was passendes. Habe damals allerdings ein Männermodell in 16 Zoll (Rahmenhöhe 40 cm) genommen. Nach der Schrittlängenmessung hätte es zwar 17 Zoll (Rahmenhöhe 43 cm) sein sollen, aber bei den Probefahrten auf beiden Größen war mir das kleine wegen der kürzeren Oberrohrlänge angenehmer. Und es musste ja unbedingt ein Herrenmodell sein, da dieses in einen frischen, lebensbejahendem schwarz zu bekommen war.
Ein Freund von mir fährt seit Jahren mit 130 kg + Steppenwolf. Es hält.


----------



## maitree (6. April 2010)

Hallo
danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
Ich bin immernoch so unschlüssig.

Bin das Cube access wls pro probegefahren in 17 Zoll. Ist schon gut, aber immer habe ich das Gefühl, noch auf dem Sattel nach hinten rutschen zu müssen.
Oder ist das noch Gewohnheit, weil ich auf meinem jetztigen bike gestreckter sitze?

Irgendwie gibts bei den Händlern in meiner Nähe nur ganz wenig kleine Rahmen.

WEnn jemand noch nen Tipp hat, gerne...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. April 2010)

so unterschiedlich kann das sein  Ich habe ein Cube(ohneWLS) 16 Zoll und habe noch das Gefühl, es könnte kürzer sein, ich bin 1,66 groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. April 2010)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man das richtige Bike gefunden hat, dann merkt man das schon beim Draufsetzen. Es war bei mir immer das Gefühl, das Bike und ich gehören zusammen, 1 Guß sozusagen. Alles andere sind Kompromisse, die dann vielleicht mehr oder weniger glücklich machen. Ja, in Gr. S ist immer mager, das kenn´ ich auch sehr gut. Wenn mal eines da ist und man will das mal ausprobieren, das ist dann schon fast ein unsittliches Angebot. München ist da gottseidank eine große Stadt und es gibt immer mal einen Händler, wo man was ausprobieren kann. Dafür war auch das Testival in Latsch super, jeder Hersteller hatte Gr. S da, toll ausgestattet und man konnte echt auf anspruchsvollen Trails fahren, richtig bergauf, etc. Das ist schon was anderes, als mal eine TG-Rampe rauf und runter.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2010)

Ja, so isses.
Bei uns gibt es leider nicht so viele empfehlenswerte Fahrradgeschäfte. Habe ne Weile gesucht und dann mit meinem jetzigen echt nen Glücksgriff gemacht. Ist ein kleiner Laden und daher bestellt der einfach beim entsprechenden Hersteller ein Rad zum probefahren, wenn die eventuell passende Größe nicht im Laden steht. Und er verkauft kein Rad ohne Probefahrt, zumindest nicht beim ersten Mal. Wenn er den Kunden dann schon länger kennt und weiß was der braucht bzw. was und wie der fährt, geht es auch mal ohne (wenn man drauf besteht, ich kenne das von mir, dass ich schon mal knurre "bestelle, ich will es").

Am 24.04. ab 10.00 Uhr veranstaltet Hibike in Kronberg eine Bikemesse mit Tuningtips, Fahrtechniktips und was weiß ich noch. Da soll es ca. 100 verschiedene Bikes in allen Größen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern zum Probefahren geben. Ist vielleicht ne Reise wert. Ich hab da bislang nur Klamotten gekauft, aber das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen. Wenn das Wetter gut ist ist das ein netter Tagesausflug mit dem Radl in den vorderen Taunus.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2010)

ja, das wäre ne super Gelegenheit, leider bin ich an dem Wochenende nicht da


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2010)

Mist, da hätte man sich mal sehen bzw. auch gemeinsam hinradeln können.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. April 2010)

hmm, ich hatte noch NIE ein problem , s-rahmen zu bekommen - egal , ob neu (cube))- gebraucht (nicolai oder santa cruz)- oder versender (radon , transalp)) . es gibt doch auch sooo viele kleine männer - so 1,70 rum , die fahren auch alle 16 oder 17 zoll ......


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. April 2010)

Das kriegen ist nicht das Problem. Bei den meisten Händlern ist es das dahaben, damit man erst mal ne Probefahrt machen kann um festzustellen ob es passt. Und die Probefahrt scheidet bei den Versendern leider aus, wenn man nicht gerade in der Nähe eines solchen wohnt. Und es kommt ja nicht nur auf die reine Rahmengröße an, sondern auch noch auf die gesamte Geometrie. Ich fahre 16" bei Hardtail und Racefully, aber das war bei der Enduro eindeutig zu groß. Da blieb nur ne Sonderanfertigung in Zwergengröße 15".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

ja, das stimmt , viele händler haben eher 18 und 20 zoll da .... und probieren is immer besser - wegen überstandshöhe und oberrrohrlänge ...fahre am nico zum beispiel 18,5 zoll-- also M - passt perfekt - obwohl ich bei den hts 16 fahre .... kommt echt auf die gesamtgeo an ..


----------



## Veloce (12. April 2010)

maitree schrieb:


> Hallo
> danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
> Ich bin immernoch so unschlüssig.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte gestern die erste Testfahrt auf dem Conway Queen QMR 800.
War ein ganz anderes noch mehr souveränes Handling wie der normale  42er Q MR Rahmen .Für meine 1,65 Meter  ist der 39er Rahmen genau passend .   
Davon gibts auch noch eine etwas preiswertere Ausführung .
http://www.conway-bikes.de/cms/q-mountain-lady/queen-mr-700/


----------



## frogmatic (16. April 2010)

maitree schrieb:


> Bin 164 groß (...) SL 76.
> 
> bisher fahr ich ein Stevens c6 oder so, ist schon 10 Jahre alt. *Ich möchte eher eine aufrechtete Sitzhaltung* als bei meinem alten bike. Zumindest im Vorbau höher sollte es sein.
> 
> ...



Hi, Vorbaulänge- und steigung und die Sattelposition sind bewegliche Größen. Ein anständiger Radladen montiert dir zur Probe verschiedene Vorbauten, ein besonders guter sogar Lenker mit unterschiedlicher Erhöhung. Ein verstellbarer Vorbau kann helfen, dem richtigen Modell schneller näher zu kommen. Auch der Drehwinkel des Lenkers (vor-/rückwärts) hat Einfluß darauf, wie man sich auf dem Rad fühlt. Und den Sattel kann man in der Sattelstütze vor- und rückwärts bewegen.
Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber mein Eindruck ist, dass du Anbauteile als unveränderlich gegeben ansiehst. Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen kann funktionieren, tut es aber meistens nicht.

Vielleicht wäre eine Herangehensweise, auf dem alten Rad die gewünschte Sitzposition zu ermitteln, und dann das neue entsprechend ausstatten/einstellen zu lassen. Hast du jemanden in deinem Umfeld, der dir verschieden Vorbauten und Lneker leihen könnte?

(Das mit den kleinen Rahmen kenne ich, habe gerade so etwas mehr SL als du, und mein Sohn fährt auch schon 26" Räder, dem montiere ich extra kurze Vorbauten)


----------

